# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Can only use 4gb of memory. Help wanted!

## Freefall552

I bought a new motherboard a while ago and I noticed not long ago that I'm only able to use 4gb ram but there's 8gb available. I've tried to find anything in bios but there's nothing to be found. I have used the memok button to configure the ram too but no luck. I also changed the maximum memory capacity in windows, but the problem occurs before boot so that didn't help either. 

Running on a Asus M5A99X EVO motherboard.

Help will be very very appreciated!!!!

----------


## Fadelol

Try re-arranging your RAM-sticks differently.

----------


## gezus

Windows 7 32bit doesn't recognize more than 4gigs of ram. 

To use anymore you HAVE to use Windows 7 x64bit.

----------


## dklcfr

> Windows 7 32bit doesn't recognize more than 4gigs of ram. 
> 
> To use anymore you HAVE to use Windows 7 x64bit.


Looking at the OP's screenshot: "System type: 64-bit Operating System"

Maybe go here and look under "Things to try"

----------


## gezus

> Looking at the OP's screenshot: "System type: 64-bit Operating System"
> 
> Maybe go here and look under "Things to try"


Oh jeeze! .. seems you are right :P .. sorry bros :P

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Are you using 2x4gb? if so is the ram the same? Does your motherboard support ddr2 and ddr3? e.g. 2 slots for ddr2 and 2 for ddr3?

----------


## Freefall552

> Are you using 2x4gb? if so is the ram the same? Does your motherboard support ddr2 and ddr3? e.g. 2 slots for ddr2 and 2 for ddr3?


Aye, the ram is the same. I'm using a pair of these two. Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB &#40;2 x 4GB&#41; 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 &#40;PC3 12800&#41; Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8
This is my motherboard, it supports all ram types. Newegg.com - ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3&#43; AMD 990X SATA 6Gb&#47;s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Not even the asus support is able to help me.

----------


## suetekh

Prolly a bug in some of the modules. Put in only 1. Check it out. Put in only another 1. So you check all of them one by one. Is 8gb visible from bios? This does not seem to an operating system bug. Update bios with latest firmware.

----------


## Freefall552

> Prolly a bug in some of the modules. Put in only 1. Check it out. Put in only another 1. So you check all of them one by one. Is 8gb visible from bios? This does not seem to an operating system bug. Update bios with latest firmware.


Updated bios but it won't work. Bios finds both memory sticks, but only use one of them. I've looked through every option available in bios but there's nothing that fixes it.

----------


## suetekh

Have you tried to manually set 1.5V? Can you bring those memory to friend and check on his motherboard? Shit I know how annoying is this problem. Had something same with 4 sticks so much time wasted and rage...rage...rage...

----------


## Freefall552

> Have you tried to manually set 1.5V? Can you bring those memory to friend and check on his motherboard? Shit I know how annoying is this problem. Had something same with 4 sticks so much time wasted and rage...rage...rage...


They're stock 1.5v. I'm sure it's the motherboard since they worked fine on my last one. Gonna sell it and try out intel insted.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I thought you had to OC it to get to 1600mhz?

----------


## Freefall552

> I thought you had to OC it to get to 1600mhz?


Yes, but it runs fine on 1.5v.

----------


## Sn00p

Make sure they're arranged properly if they function in Interleavered mode, and make sure the sticks are in the right way round..

----------


## Pkchu

pull all the sticks but one see if maybe you have a bad stick? This is just wired lol i duel bot W7x64 never seen this before lol

----------

